# Are 2012 TCR Advanced SL ISP Di-2 Ready?



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

thinking about buying an 2012 Advanced SL ISP frame, and build it up with my di-2. I heard they are Di-2 ready, with internal cable routing, is that true? 

Thanks!


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yep they are. Check out the review on bikeradar.


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## meezo (Jul 14, 2011)

Question guys, sorry if it already has been mentioned, but when i run my brake cable through my TCR Advanced 2012, do i run it with 5mm housing, it seems to go thru and then stuck just before the exit, when i tried to pull out the cable and run through the other-side, it was jammed, and had to use the spoke method to get out.

I haven't received any cable stops for the rear brake cable like i have for my derailer cables.


----------



## meezo (Jul 14, 2011)

meezo said:


> Question guys, sorry if it already has been mentioned, but when i run my brake cable through my TCR Advanced 2012, do i run it with 5mm housing, it seems to go thru and then stuck just before the exit, when i tried to pull out the cable and run through the other-side, it was jammed, and had to use the spoke method to get out.
> 
> I haven't received any cable stops for the rear brake cable like i have for my derailer cables.


ok found reply on other thread my bad


----------

